# Help..On my barb there is this white thing..



## unthinkable90 (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi okay..my cherry barb that is a baby kinda..i have had him 2 weeks but he is reall small..i got him at a pet sotre..well now he has this thing on him behind his gills..it looks like a ant bite when it turns white and little ..lol sounds weird.. just like a white dot on him but is like a pimple kinda ! Lol BUT seriously ..What is it ?? Cuz i know he didnt get a ant bite


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

It could be lots of things. It could be a wound, or a cyst, or a pimple or boil, or a wart.


----------



## unthinkable90 (Aug 20, 2005)

wait.. FISH can get those thing s?!!?!?!


----------



## unthinkable90 (Aug 20, 2005)

i keep my lights in my tank on 24/7 am i sposed to turn them off some?


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

yeah you should only leave the light on for around 12 hours a day. Leaving it on all the time will stress your fish and grow algae.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

unthinkable90 said:


> i keep my lights in my tank on 24/7 am i sposed to turn them off some?


very few fish have eyelids It would be like trying to sleep without closing your eyes for days on end. LOL 

As far as the white dot. If you notice more of these appearing it could be ick. Ick/Ich looks like grains of salt on your fish. If there is only one at this point I would wait and see if it goes away or multiplys until you learn what ick looks like.


----------

